# MSG



## norcalsmoker (Aug 23, 2010)

jut wondering how everyone here feels about MSG. a buddy of mine has a rub his family buys that contains MSG and while it is very tasty i almost feel dirty eating it for some reason. just curious what the feeling here is.

thanks,

norcal


----------



## rdknb (Aug 23, 2010)

I try to avoid it, but I also know that studies have shown it is not as bad as we thought it was


----------



## meateater (Aug 23, 2010)

I avoid it.


----------



## justpassingthru (Aug 23, 2010)

I put a pinch in just about everything I cook, it seems to give the food just that little "kick" yes..., "tasty" is the word. My reasoning is the Chinese have been using it for centuries and they usually live into their 90's.

Gene


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF, this is a friendly place with great folks who like to share good times. It's all good my friend.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 23, 2010)

Welcome to SMF - glad to have you here - not personally an MSG fan but not against it either. I guess I need to look into the side effects again just to see where we are today


----------



## DanMcG (Aug 24, 2010)

I use it on occasion, it wakes up the flavors of food like salt does but with only about half the sodium..


----------



## bpopovitz (Aug 24, 2010)

I think it goes back to the old adage "all things in moderation".


----------



## venture (Aug 24, 2010)

The verdict is not in yet.  The scientific community is at odds on this one.

I use it sparingly in selected recipes.

Some people are said to be sensitive to MSG, but the studies in some cases have trouble verifying it.

Pick your poison.  LOL


----------



## coffee_junkie (Aug 24, 2010)

I put it in all of my sausages I make, I got no problem with it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 24, 2010)

Venture said:


> The verdict is not in yet.  The scientific community is at odds on this one.
> 
> I use it sparingly in selected recipes.
> 
> ...


I'm right about where Venture is on this one.

Bearcarver


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 24, 2010)

I avoid it like the plague, MSG gives my wife sever migraines. There are a lot of people that are allergic to MSG in varying degrees, so if you do use just make sure to mention it to anybody you have over for dinner because going home with a migraine and vomiting is not a fun after dinner activity... lol.


----------



## smokinthesmc (Aug 24, 2010)

It's in many things especially sausage. Although I have read many time all about the hipe and health effects are a bunch of hooey. I do know that my Dad has always been a little sensitive to it (as in dizzy like and a light headache ) over the years is has progressed and gotten much worse to even efffecting his vision for temporary periods till the MSG has worked itself out of his system. This at the early stage I have now currently so I see what I may have to look forward to in the future. So for me It's a stay away as best I can. BUt if you like it go for it.


----------



## princess (Aug 24, 2010)

*Love what MSG does to taste... :)*

*Hate what it does to my skull... :(*

Like JIRogriguez's wife, it makes for wicked sick migraines for me. Always has...


JIRodriguez said:


> I avoid it like the plague, MSG gives my wife sever migraines. There are a lot of people that are allergic to MSG in varying degrees, so if you do use just make sure to mention it to anybody you have over for dinner because going home with a migraine and vomiting is not a fun after dinner activity... lol.


----------



## brokenwing (Aug 24, 2010)

I get really sick, so i avoid it at all costs.


----------



## ak1 (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't have a problem with it, and neither does any of my family. Nonetheless I don't use it, I figure we ingest enough when we order Chinese.


----------



## vortreker (Jan 22, 2013)

I use it-I do not consider it "cheating"--why should I? Besides sweet, salty, sour and bitter it is the "5th" taste (known to the orientals for thousands of years) called "umami".

Over the years, the FDA has received many anecdotal reports of adverse reactions to foods containing MSG. These reactions — known as MSG symptom complex — include:

Headache
Flushing
Sweating
Facial pressure or tightness
Numbness, tingling or burning in the face, neck and other areas
Rapid, fluttering heartbeats (heart palpitations)
Chest pain
Nausea
Weakness
However, researchers have *never* found definitive evidence of a link between MSG and these symptoms.

This nonsense was all started by an apparently hyper-nervous physician that had heart palpitations after eating at a Chinese restaurant and published a paper caled "The Chinese restaurant syndrom". It turned out that he had palpitations before he ever ate there and had them later while not ingesting MSG.

But simply make your own choice. The food with the highest glutamate is Parmesan cheese-tomatoes are second

﻿


----------

